# Wismec RX200 body sticker



## jlw777 (9/12/15)

Hi all

I saw a DNA200 with carbon fibre look alike body sticker from a thread that I could not find anymore. Can I buy these in South Africa? And from where?


----------



## Dubz (9/12/15)

Not in SA...
http://www.jwraps.com/Default.asp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (9/12/15)

I got mine from http://zapwrapz.co.uk/


----------

